# New Show #230



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

New show tonight, or I should say early this morning.

Sasquatch is still MIA so this is Denton by himself again. 









#230, White is Evil and Confusion is Glorified


I woke up the other morning and realized I am inherently racist and gender is a state of mind. Then, I had a cup of coffee. Covfefe!




www.podomatic.com


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

did not know this was out there - sweet.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Well said Denton.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

finished - good job Denton.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Just in case y'all were not aware, Denton is on a sort of imposed vacation. I'll pass this along.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

inceptor said:


> New show tonight, or I should say early this morning.
> 
> Sasquatch is still MIA so this is Denton by himself again.
> 
> ...


I am white, but all last week I was out in the Sun, and it is hot around here, so I tanned in spots. But I am still stuck at being white, but I have browned in spots. Parts of me look like a bean, and the other parts look like white rice.

I thought that I would share that, plus parts of me are just plain burnt, and all in all I am pretty mellow.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am white, but all last week I was out in the Sun, and it is hot around here, so I tanned in spots. But I am still stuck at being white, but I have browned in spots. Parts of me look like a bean, and the other parts look like white rice.
> 
> I thought that I would share that, plus parts of me are just plain burnt, and all in all I am pretty mellow.


 ok - got a joke...what is white, brown, and red all over? ...........MisterMiller357 😄


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

LetsGo said:


> ok - got a joke...what is white, brown, and red all over? ...........MisterMiller357 😄


_Ooooh, that was so bad! _


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Who is this Dalton fellow!?!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Who is this Dalton fellow!?!


Don't you listen to the Eagles? It's on the Desperado album, or CD, or on iTunes.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> _Ooooh, that was so bad! _


After my adventure , I made a small pot of rice and beans, ha...brown and white.

I don’t know how I got this post first, I meant to get it in second in order.
But after getting cooked by the sun , it just stands to reason somehow. I have been on this forum for over 5 years, but my dumb attacks, are ongoing. There is a relentlessness there. 🤓 



LetsGo said:


> ok - got a joke...what is white, brown, and red all over? ...........MisterMiller357 😄


Ha, ha, ha...yeah! I have sunburn on the tops of my feet, since I was wearing sandals. I made it to the north part of Saint Pete, in and out of Pinellas Park too and, the Sun was beating my brains out. And I asked myself, WTH is wrong with me, and WTH is a Circle K?

I kinda got turned around a few times, and I sez to myself , how did that happen? Well it happens a lot so I just accept it.

Then I found a Sunoco with a soda fountain, and Jesus that soda was outstanding.

I will bet that I had passed a dozen places with soda fountains, but I just kept going. Then suddenly , I was reminded that I am human. I hate it when that happens, but it happens a lot.

PS: I had drunk up all of the water that I had. I am going to take a gallon jug next time.


----------

